# Puppy Mill Rescue in the Dallas area



## christie6104

I've debated all day about posting this on the forum. I've thought about keeping it to myself because I don't want this to come across as me pointing out the (small insignificant) role I've played in this situation...because that's not what I'm trying to do. I finally decided to post my experience because I want to urge everyone to continue supporting the Havanese Rescue and also sign up to volunteer at your local shelter (in this case a no-kill shelter). And I'm being a little bit selfish....I feel like I need to "purge" my feelings somehow as I haven't been able to talk to anyone about it today.

So here goes.... yesterday I got an email from the manager of a local no-kill animal shelter where I volunteer from time to time. They had just taken in about 100 dogs from a local puppy mill. The shelter was overwhelmed and needed volunteers to come and help out. For a little background follow this link and watch the story....

http://www.wfaa.com/video/?nvid=388351&shu=1

The puppy mill owner said that she loved all of her pets and took care of them. HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE WITH OVER 6OO ANIMALS???? I think not. I saw these puppies first hand and bathed and dried thier feces encrusted bodies covered in fleas and ticks. I cut away matts the size of a golf balls in their fur. Does that sound like the way someone would treat their dogs if they love them? Trust me; these dogs did not know love. You could tell that most of them had never been held or cuddled before. The stench coming off of them made me gag for the first half hour until my nose just finally gave out and accepted the smell.

Most of these dogs have never had a bath in their life and guess who got to give them their first? Moi!!!! Me, with my non-existent dog grooming training. The only funny moment of the evening was when I was elbow deep in suds and I was thinking to myself "why didn't I pay closer attention to the "Do It Yourself Grooming" post on the Havanese forum???" Anyway, I don't know who got more wet, the dogs or me. I must say there was one bittersweet moment that night. After bathing a dog that had spent his entire life in a cage, we had to take the mats out of his tail. (I'm not talking your run of the mill "house dog" mats....these were huge!) Once we go through trimming his tail, he looked behind himself and seemed surprised that he actually had a tail that could move. And the best part of all.....he started wagging his tail for the first time since he'd been brought in (and who knows if or how long ago he wagged his tail?)

It was soooo hard leaving last night knowing that some of the dogs in critical condition might not make it through the night. All I could do was say a prayer at their cage and whisper to them that there's a special place in hell reserved for their owner.

So, even though I am not affiliated with the Havanese Rescue in any way (I've only read great things about them) please, please, please continue to support them and donate your time at your local shelter. Hopefully the day will never come when you have to experience such a horrific thing, but God forbid if it does happen, know that it is an experience that will change your life and a dog's life forever.


----------



## Dawna

Thanks you for helping with the dogs. That could not have been easy and not just anyone could do that:angel:


----------



## Drew"s Mom

What an angel you are for helping with these puppies. That just brings tears to my eyes. :angel:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Bless your heart...*

All I can say is write, write, write...your story is a powerful one and needs to be heard.

Also join us in rescue, we need you too! www.havaneserescue.com


----------



## Pixiesmom

Thank you for helping these poor babies.
Lucky has such a great mom!!


----------



## marb42

Christie, I am so glad you shared your story and that you were there to help those poor dogs. It must have been so difficult to see them like that. Your story needs to be told, so please tell it to anyone and everyone. I know far too many people who think it's okay to buy puppies from pet stores. You are an angel for helping them.
Gina


----------



## mimismom

Thanks for sharing! I saw a glimpse of this earlier yesterday, but I have been sick in bed. 

That must have been an awesome experience although heart-wrenching at times.


----------



## christie6104

Pixiesmom said:


> Thank you for helping these poor babies.
> Lucky has such a great mom!!


Than you....although Lucky wasn't thinking I was a great mom when I got home that night. As soon as I walked in my house I stripped down right inside the door and threw my clothes on the patio and hopped in the shower. (I didn't want to bring anything home that could get Lucky sick). Lucky could still smell the other dogs on me and he was pi$$ed!!!!! That night was the FIRST night since I got him that he didn't sleep with me. :Cry: I couldn't even get him to look at me the next morning until I gave him a treat. What a stinker!!!!


----------



## virginia

That would be so hard to do.See all those animals.Lucky knows how to get his treats.He is one smart puppy.


----------



## Chere

You are absolutely an angel for pitching in and doing such a terrible and heartbreaking job with these poor little dogs. The video was heart wrenching. Everytime I see a store selling puppies I want to just scream as I know where these puppies most likely came from and the terrible conditions the parents are in. May you and Lucky be well blessed in everything you do in your lives.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Thank you for posting this story. The story needs to be told, so people will hear the horror stories, so we can put an end to puppy mills. 

Thank you so much for volunteering your time to take care of these precious animals. 

You are an angel. Keep us updated.


----------



## princessp

Horrible. Darin is a puppymill rescue and when I think about what his life must have been like before, it makes me sick. These mills need to be stopped.


----------



## Lunastar

YOur story needs to be told. You should write for anyone and everyone who will print it. I'm crying as I'm reading. I sure hope they all find wonderful homes. You are an angel.


----------

